# going to the toilet 100x per day to check for flow...(September panty-checkers!!!)



## sarahincanada

Im in that horrible waiting for AF stage, I know Im not pregnant as my tests are negative but theres always that tiny bit of hope until she comes. So who else goes to the toilet 100x a day checking for anything??!!! its like oh I feel a tiny need to pee, must go to the loo! surely Im not the only one! and who wears a panty liner if panties are dark, to make sure you dont miss a thing :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Sarah, two cycles ago I became so obsessed with CP/CM that I actually made myself very sore, LOL.

And I do the liner thing every cycle! :hugs:


----------



## pavementfan

hey sarah! i hope your tests are proved wrong and i've also been in that situation, going to the loo/panty liner! glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:



> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sarah, two cycles ago I became so obsessed with CP/CM that I actually made myself very sore, LOL.
> 
> And I do the liner thing every cycle! :hugs:

glad Im not alone!! do you think CP makes a difference in pregnancy....people say yes and no. Ive read its supposed to be high, mine is high in the mornings and low in the evenings :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sarah, two cycles ago I became so obsessed with CP/CM that I actually made myself very sore, LOL.
> 
> And I do the liner thing every cycle! :hugs:
> 
> glad Im not alone!! do you think CP makes a difference in pregnancy....people say yes and no. Ive read its supposed to be high, mine is high in the mornings and low in the evenings :shrug:Click to expand...

I think you have a better chance of winning the lottery than relying on CP for anything! The only thing you prove is that your finger will fit in your vajayjay! :haha:

Btw, mine is the opposite...low in the morning and high in the evening. :wacko:


----------



## Natsby

No you are not alone, not by a long shot, I´m just a day behind you so i know tomorrow I will be doing the exact same thing. God willing this ttc doesn´t last much longer for us, I´m not sure my sanity will survive it!
@ Dmom hahahahah finger fits hahah I know my CP doesn´t tell me anything, it was a bit higher when I was pregnant, but I recon it was scared of being poked and retreated!


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby hope this is your month!!! I cant wait for the next regular on here to get a bfp!
this cycle was a bust for me so Im looking forward to a new one


----------



## Natsby

I know what you mean when I see a regular name in the BFP sticky I get so excited, then I look and is someone saying congrats!
I´m pretty sure I´m out this cycle, tested bfn yesterday, but as you say there is hope until AF. Good luck hun hope it all happens soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> I know what you mean when I see a regular name in the BFP sticky I get so excited, then I look and is someone saying congrats!
> I´m pretty sure I´m out this cycle, tested bfn yesterday, but as you say there is hope until AF. Good luck hun hope it all happens soon.

I know I feel the same when I see a regular name there and always look!!

if you look at the charts of fertility friend and search for those with negative before positive plus late positive pregnancy test there are lots who dont test positive till later. but Ive always thought Id be one of those people who tests positive earlier as it seems the majority do. Funnily enough my clinic instruction sheet says not to do hpt's as they are not reliable and even if Im bleeding to still go for a blood test as you could still be pregnant. Both things must happen a lot for them to put them on the sheet.


----------



## Natsby

Oh don´t encourage me! I always think I will be one of those who gets to two or three months without knowing, which is stupid as I poas all the time. But my body seems to lie so much I just don´t trust it anymore. My first bfp I knew at about 7dpo and was right. second no symptoms even after af was due, so who knows.
I don´t have my usual pre af headache, don´t know if that means anything but I´m bloomin glad anyway normally it is hell.
I hope your right anyway and we test pos tomorrow!


----------



## manuiti

You've just made me feel so much better! I'm waiting on AF today too and am constantly checking and have said panty liner on my red panties so I don't miss a thing. :haha: I've been testing bfn too so think I'm out as well but hanging onto that last shred of hope for now. FX'd for you!


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm bathroom stalking, too. It's like a boneyard in there: plastic sticks ankle-deep, all of them peed-on, their single red lines mocking me. 

So, I'm psyching myself up to go to Safeway for another box of things to pee on. Of course, that's when the witch will probably show up! 

Here's to clean pantyliners, ladies!


----------



## Sus09

I am the same, checking all the time. The worse thing is that i am not quite sure what i am checking for lol! Bit i still do just in case i find something inspiring:haha:


----------



## StarSign

Maybe we ought to start a September Panty-Checkers thread :haha: :haha: Sign me right on up!


----------



## Tnkzmom

this is totally me, I'm always in the bathroom and panty liner on. LOL! I got awhile though. GL LADIES!!! 


sarahincanada said:


> Im in that horrible waiting for AF stage, I know Im not pregnant as my tests are negative but theres always that tiny bit of hope until she comes. So who else goes to the toilet 100x a day checking for anything??!!! its like oh I feel a tiny need to pee, must go to the loo! surely Im not the only one! and who wears a panty liner if panties are dark, to make sure you dont miss a thing :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

StarSign said:


> Maybe we ought to start a September Panty-Checkers thread :haha: :haha: Sign me right on up!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

yeah, roll on for the September panty-checkers!


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Oh don´t encourage me! I always think I will be one of those who gets to two or three months without knowing, which is stupid as I poas all the time. But my body seems to lie so much I just don´t trust it anymore. My first bfp I knew at about 7dpo and was right. second no symptoms even after af was due, so who knows.
> I don´t have my usual pre af headache, don´t know if that means anything but I´m bloomin glad anyway normally it is hell.
> I hope your right anyway and we test pos tomorrow!

I think the majority get early results so I always assume thats the more likely scenerio. Ive never been pregnant so have no idea how I will feel the month it happens! I was feeling crabby/emotional today so the witch has probably left the building and is on her way over to me :growlmad:


----------



## sarahincanada

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
there werent many replies this morning so I thought I must be the only one, now look how many of you are owning up to it!!!!!

superawsome I like your line
*Here's to clean pantyliners!!!!*

surely at least one of us will have a clean one!!!

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

StarSign said:


> Maybe we ought to start a September Panty-Checkers thread :haha: :haha: Sign me right on up!

good idea Ive added that to the title name!!!! all month long panty checkers can join in!!


----------



## fluffywabbit

:wacko: o i better go peepee ,thanks for reminding me:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

I'm on the panty check list too. I'm one day late... Going to POAS tomorrow. (Just learned that acronym)


----------



## Natsby

They say AF symptoms are like bfp ones, well I´m due on tomorrow or Sat and have neither so is that good or bad? Who knows? 
I don´t panty liner I TP check can I still be in your gang?


----------



## Nolly

I'll be on knicker watching duty this day week. I am like a woman possessed when AF is due. If I had one of those ultraviolet light thingys that they have on CSI for checking for blood I would use one!!! But I am NOT obsessed or anything.....lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

Nolly said:


> If I had one of those ultraviolet light thingys that they have on CSI for checking for blood I would use one!!! But I am NOT obsessed or anything.....lol

Where would a woman buy one of those things? Not that I want one, you understand. It's... It's for my friend. Yeah, that's it, my friend. Who looks a lot like me.

*Whistles super-casually*


----------



## Nolly

SuperAwesome said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> If I had one of those ultraviolet light thingys that they have on CSI for checking for blood I would use one!!! But I am NOT obsessed or anything.....lol
> 
> Where would a woman buy one of those things? Not that I want one, you understand. It's... It's for my friend. Yeah, that's it, my friend. Who looks a lot like me.
> 
> *Whistles super-casually*Click to expand...

I nearly did a little wee I laughed so much at this..... :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Oh look, it's only $20. And portable. 

They should bundle these with pregnancy tests!

Not that I'd buy one or anything. *Cough* *Adds to cart*


----------



## Nolly

Do you think hubby would notice if I put a black-out blind in the bathroom????


----------



## SuperAwesome

Nolly said:


> Do you think hubby would notice if I put a black-out blind in the bathroom????

Pin pictures of boobies and cars on the opposite wall; he'll NEVER notice. 

Here in the US, bathrooms often don't have a window. It was one of those, "WTH?" discoveries for me when I moved here from Australia. We have 2.5 bathrooms. None of them has a window.


----------



## Sus09

Nolly said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> If I had one of those ultraviolet light thingys that they have on CSI for checking for blood I would use one!!! But I am NOT obsessed or anything.....lol
> 
> Where would a woman buy one of those things? Not that I want one, you understand. It's... It's for my friend. Yeah, that's it, my friend. Who looks a lot like me.
> 
> *Whistles super-casually*Click to expand...
> 
> I nearly did a little wee I laughed so much at this..... :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

thats a great line! Be careful though, pee time is panty check time lol


----------



## Nolly

He'd be in (.)(.) Heaven!!!!

That's it I'm telling hubby we are moving to US!!! Well it would save me putting up a black-out blind!

Really though no window in bathroom.... strange!?!?! So you have no window to open to "air" the bathroom. Not that I need to do that you understand. My poo smells of roses!!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Silly. Girls don't poo. We bake brownies. 

Actually, what they have here are ventilation fans. It's weird, I know. The huge downside to no windows is how do I escape the inlaws when they come over? It's not like I can shimmy out the bathroom window. I'd have to go all Tooms (for those of you X-Files fans).


----------



## Nolly

Could you not escape through the ventilation fan.... Tooms style!!!! (I had to google Tooms)

Bake Brownies!!! LOL!!!! Not ones I'd like to eat though...


----------



## Nolly

Sus09 said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> If I had one of those ultraviolet light thingys that they have on CSI for checking for blood I would use one!!! But I am NOT obsessed or anything.....lol
> 
> Where would a woman buy one of those things? Not that I want one, you understand. It's... It's for my friend. Yeah, that's it, my friend. Who looks a lot like me.
> 
> *Whistles super-casually*Click to expand...
> 
> I nearly did a little wee I laughed so much at this..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> thats a great line! Be careful though, pee time is panty check time lolClick to expand...


Pee Time!!! Sounds like a MC Hammer song! :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

We have windows in our bathrooms....and fans....


----------



## Nolly

Indigo77 said:


> We have windows in our bathrooms....and fans....

oooooh fancy!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you might have bought a dud, Super....:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL you girls crack me up

who else feels a gush and runs to the loo....only to find a bunch of cm :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> They say AF symptoms are like bfp ones, well I´m due on tomorrow or Sat and have neither so is that good or bad? Who knows?
> I don´t panty liner I TP check can I still be in your gang?

natsy of course you belong here, checking TP and panties is practically the same, I do both!! but I dont always need to pee therefore no need to wipe so the panty check is quicker!!! dont tell me you wipe without peeing, careful you might get paper burn :rofl:

and to answer your question Ive found my friends on here have minimal to no symptoms when they get their bfp. thats why I want to strangle everyone in the 2ww forum :rofl: Ive had sore nipples and pms so cant be preggers.


----------



## StarSign

sarahincanada said:


> LOL you girls crack me up
> 
> who else feels a gush and runs to the loo....only to find a bunch of cm :haha:

:hi: gush buddy


----------



## sarahincanada

StarSign said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> LOL you girls crack me up
> 
> who else feels a gush and runs to the loo....only to find a bunch of cm :haha:
> 
> :hi: gush buddyClick to expand...

:rofl:
i had that about an hour ago, was sooooo sure she had arrived.
urgh this time is the worst!


----------



## crystal443

:haha:I do this every cycle..I have to buy extra TP because I make so many extra trips:haha::haha: I'm totally wierd though because when I know I'm about to start I'll try and avoid the toilet:wacko:


----------



## manuiti

crystal443 said:


> I'll try and avoid the toilet:wacko:

Absolutely, because if you cover your eyes, it's not there. I totally get that! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Hey, I've made all kinds of things disappear with my powers of ignoring. Powerful, they are! So I completely subscribe to your head-in-sand philosophy. :D

Also, nothing yet. My pantyliner's so white I gotta wear shades!


----------



## crystal443

Well I hope that liner stays stark white:thumbup:


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> :haha:I do this every cycle..I have to buy extra TP because I make so many extra trips:haha::haha: I'm totally wierd though because when I know I'm about to start I'll try and avoid the toilet:wacko:

Ha, that's me too... those last 2 or 3 days before AF is due I actually start to *dread* going to the toilet in case I get an 'unwelcome surprise'. But yeah, I totally know what you all mean, I'm so hyper aware for anything *down there* during that time. I think that's why AF arriving is actually a bit of a relief sometimes!


----------



## readyformore

OMG ladies!!!

I read the whole post and I'm coughing and laughing and probably peeing my pants (no AF due, so I'm safe).

I have to agree with Natsby. I'm a TP checker. You have to be careful as a TP checker though. Too much checking takes away any moisture and then the TP starts to cling to you. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I've noticed there's such a small amount of time during my whole cycle that I'm not actually checking for something down there:wacko: The first half its EWCM and the second half is pregnant CM, IB or the dreaded witch. I won't know what to do with myself if I ever get a BFP:shrug::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What the hell is pregnant CM? Lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Wss


----------



## crystal443

LMAO..I don't know to be honest but I always read of ladies talking about CM when they're pregnant:rofl::rofl: I always have a good chuckle when I read it because I'm waiting for someone to say its pink or blue:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## amommy

crystal443 said:


> LMAO..I don't know to be honest but I always read of ladies talking about CM when they're pregnant:rofl::rofl: I always have a good chuckle when I read it because I'm waiting for someone to say its pink or blue:thumbup:

I am fairly certain there has to have been someone here who has asked that question!! Not to mention those ladies who post their test and ask if "its ok to have such a dark line" I'm like?? WTH??? 

I TP check also, Blush, I cannot wear liners.. 
Can I please join your club?


----------



## crystal443

LOL..I personally don't remember Pregnancy CM but I read some posts that the poor lady sounds like she's got a tidal wave happening down there..I thought I was the wierd one that didn't get it:shrug: I don't know why I'm even contemplating pregnant CM..I think I was a bit too heavy handed with the cold medication today:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

amommy said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> LMAO..I don't know to be honest but I always read of ladies talking about CM when they're pregnant:rofl::rofl: I always have a good chuckle when I read it because I'm waiting for someone to say its pink or blue:thumbup:
> 
> I am fairly certain there has to have been someone here who has asked that question!! Not to mention those ladies who post their test and ask if "its ok to have such a dark line" I'm like?? WTH???
> 
> I TP check also, Blush, I cannot wear liners..
> Can I please join your club?Click to expand...

Sure:thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Well checking is over for me, AF got me:witch::witch: Never mind I was sure I was out a few days ago so I´m ok about it. No bad headaches or period pains though which is very good, maybe the acupuncture is working.

So on to next cycle, charting and bd every three days, (if oh can keep to that,he says I should put it in his diary wtf how romantic is that!) This will be my last cycle trying without help then Oct I will go for all the tests I can afford. I would do it sooner but we are away too much this month. So pulling out all the stops for a BFP in Oct!! 
Hope the witch stays away for the rest of you panty checkers.


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Well checking is over for me, AF got me:witch::witch: Never mind I was sure I was out a few days ago so I´m ok about it. No bad headaches or period pains though which is very good, maybe the acupuncture is working.
> 
> So on to next cycle, charting and bd every three days, (if oh can keep to that,he says I should put it in his diary wtf how romantic is that!) This will be my last cycle trying without help then Oct I will go for all the tests I can afford. I would do it sooner but we are away too much this month. So pulling out all the stops for a BFP in Oct!!
> Hope the witch stays away for the rest of you panty checkers.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
sounds like you have a good plan, its gonna happen soon for us I can just feel it!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'm always surprised when people talk about pregnancy CM too.

I can honestly say that I did have it . . . . . in my 3rd trimester!


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> Well checking is over for me, AF got me.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> So on to next cycle, charting and bd every three days, (if oh can keep to that,he says I should put it in his diary wtf how romantic is that!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

This might sound bad, but I gave up on romance during the fertile period. :cry:

Since I have a fairly short FP, this means pretty much scheduled sex the first half of my cycle.

I pretty much let DH know after AF stops which days he will be needed and then it's a free for all after OV. No romance, but the job gets done, lol.


----------



## manuiti

I'm out too. :witch: got me this morning. :cry:


----------



## Natsby

manuiti said:


> I'm out too. :witch: got me this morning. :cry:

Ahh so sorry to hear that. Better luck next cycle.


----------



## SuperAwesome

crystal443 said:


> I've noticed there's such a small amount of time during my whole cycle that I'm not actually checking for something down there:wacko: The first half its EWCM and the second half is pregnant CM, IB or the dreaded witch. I won't know what to do with myself if I ever get a BFP:shrug::haha::haha:

I know, right? I'm going to need a twelve step program to stop me shoving my finger you-know-where. Cooter-Checkers Anonymous.


----------



## StarSign

The title was updated:happydance: :thumbup: lol


----------



## Garnet

No sign of AF, Two day check!


----------



## googly

V. sorry Natsby and manuiti... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:dust: for next cycle!


----------



## crystal443

SuperAwesome said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I've noticed there's such a small amount of time during my whole cycle that I'm not actually checking for something down there:wacko: The first half its EWCM and the second half is pregnant CM, IB or the dreaded witch. I won't know what to do with myself if I ever get a BFP:shrug::haha::haha:
> 
> I know, right? I'm going to need a twelve step program to stop me shoving my finger you-know-where. Cooter-Checkers Anonymous.Click to expand...

Very true:thumbup: Sorry to the ladies that the dumb witch showed up:growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> So on to next cycle, charting and bd every three days, (if oh can keep to that,he says I should put it in his diary wtf how romantic is that!)
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> This might sound bad, but I gave up on romance during the fertile period. :cry:
> 
> Since I have a fairly short FP, this means pretty much scheduled sex the first half of my cycle.
> 
> I pretty much let DH know after AF stops which days he will be needed and then it's a free for all after OV. No romance, but the job gets done, lol.Click to expand...

I can totally relate to this:blush: What's even worse is DH will count and start figuring out when he's needed. TTC has made us:wacko:


----------



## Natsby

OK unfair, AF came and then went, weird!! I had enough blood yesterday to be sure it was all starting. Then nothing... not even spotting. So now where am I? in or out? The witch is playing games with my head.
If it isn´t back for real tomorrow I will test, but I can´t believe I´m going to get a bfp, mind you I´m not sure I´ll ever believe that again seems like soo long since the last one.


----------



## sarahincanada

thats weird natsby....was it proper flow yesterday or just spotting or light?

Im pissed off today, Ive written a long post in my fertility thread. My panties are stark white, temp stayed high, but BFN on a IC and FRER this morning.

perhaps the witch has had an accident and is delayed for both of us grrrrrrrrr


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, was the blood bright red?


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> thats weird natsby....was it proper flow yesterday or just spotting or light?
> 
> Im pissed off today, Ive written a long post in my fertility thread. My panties are stark white, temp stayed high, but BFN on a IC and FRER this morning.
> 
> perhaps the witch has had an accident and is delayed for both of us grrrrrrrrr

I´m sorry to hear she is messing with you too. As for flow, it was normal for the start of af, you know red tp not just a spot but a good cascade. then zilch. I am trying not to get hopeful, it doesn´t help me. However I´ll feel hopeful for you that will make me feel less self obsessed at least.


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> thats weird natsby....was it proper flow yesterday or just spotting or light?
> 
> Im pissed off today, Ive written a long post in my fertility thread. My panties are stark white, temp stayed high, but BFN on a IC and FRER this morning.
> 
> perhaps the witch has had an accident and is delayed for both of us grrrrrrrrr
> 
> I´m sorry to hear she is messing with you too. As for flow, it was normal for the start of af, you know red tp not just a spot but a good cascade. then zilch. I am trying not to get hopeful, it doesn´t help me. However I´ll feel hopeful for you that will make me feel less self obsessed at least.Click to expand...

Im not hopeful for myself because of the 2 stark white BFNs.

so you have never had a 1 day flow?? thats weird and I have read about people getting a BFP after that. Are you not going to test today?


----------



## Natsby

Yes to bright red and no to testing today, it can wait until tomorrow morning. Otherwise I won´t believe it if it is negative so it will be a wasted test.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

15DPO still BFN and still no AF what is going on?:growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Oh dear! Maybe you just has a very short AF and you are in your new cycle?
Have you started temping?


----------



## Sus09

just a thought... as you havent been temping... maybe you ovd later than what you think?


----------



## Natsby

Possible I Ov later, but unusual for me. But a ten min af would be the shortest in history! I hope this isn´t pre- menopause!


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: Might just be an odd cycle as well Natsby, if the witch hasn't shown by Mon maybe go to your doc for bloods, as if it isn't bad enough getting the stupid witch she makes it worse by messing with you:growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, it could be an odd cycle, i had a couple of those with only spotting. 
As crystal said if AF is not with you by monday check with your doc. they will prob do some bloods and check your hormones.


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> 15DPO still BFN and still no AF what is going on?:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Ive started a light bleed today so hoping this is CD1 so I can start a new fresh cycle, this last one sucked!


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> 15DPO still BFN and still no AF what is going on?:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Ive started a light bleed today so hoping this is CD1 so I can start a new fresh cycle, this last one sucked!Click to expand...

So sorry Sarah,good luck for your next cycle ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

crystal443 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Might just be an odd cycle as well Natsby, if the witch hasn't shown by Mon maybe go to your doc for bloods, as if it isn't bad enough getting the stupid witch she makes it worse by messing with you:growlmad:

You were right she got me good an proper today. What was odd wasn´t so much that she came late, but that she came twice with so much time in between. Anyway now I can say cycle day one and start charting. I think I will get my BFP this month because I am really over ttc. Hope we get some nice sticky beans this month!


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> I am really over ttc


me too!!!!! in fact Im not going to be temping or testing anymore, just doing the blood tests that the clinic asks me to do on the day they ask me (after IUI they always want you to take a test 2 weeks later before you start another cycle)


----------



## Natsby

So we are together again Sarah, and although I really appreciate the company I would rather be bump buddies so I hope this is the last cycle ttc and we can move on together in 30 days time. baby dust.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I am really over ttc
> 
> 
> me too!!!!! in fact Im not going to be temping or testing anymoreClick to expand...

Same here. 
I am giving it 3 more cycles of drugs/docs & possible IUI, then I'm torching my thermometer. Might stop ttc altogether. 

This ttc business is HORRIBLE for my marriage.


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah, Natsby & Ready...

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby I hope we will be bump buddies very soon! :kiss:

ready I was planning on divorcing my hubby yesterday as he asked me 'why am I so upset' and I freaked on him. then my inlaws arrived 15 mins after the clinic had called with my beta results and I had to pull myself together and act all happy (I didnt do a very good job, I had a splitting headache after crying). When I went to bed I was thinking I cant do this anymore and I didnt even know if I wanted kids with him and my MIL is a nightmare. Ive felt much better today, but I know I have finally hit my wall....Ive been quite good with the PMA for over a year now, but its gone. How is TTCing affecting your marriage?

indigo in all my madness I didnt notice you are CD3 :hugs: its time for a regular to get a bfp in here as it will lift my spirits.

you will laugh, I looked at hubbies phone today and he had done a google search for 'clomid and your sanity' as he was really worried about how upset Ive been this weekend!!!!!!! But I said to him thats a normal reaction for something I really want, but he just doesnt get it. I think he was surprised as Ive been fine for a year and more, but I think its finally got to me. I asked him if he minded us missing a mortgage payment so I can start injectables this month and he said it was ok, so I will ask on tuesday during my CD3 appointment.

also I phoned my best friend in the uk to wish her a happy birthday, and she tells me she is pregnant with her 2nd. I was in shock, it was bad timing this weekend. I know Ive hit the wall with the pma as I wanted to cry....in the past Ive always been happy for friends as I was positive it would happen to me and I didnt feel it affected me, but not anymore. The crazy thing is she is 39 today and it took a couple of months! she felt bad as she know its taking a while for me.

LL Im so excited to see how the egg and sperm act, when do they start the process? will check your journal see if youve updated it. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Damn, Sarah....What a shitty day! :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Natsby said:


> So we are together again Sarah, and although I really appreciate the company I would rather be bump buddies so I hope this is the last cycle ttc and we can move on together in 30 days time. baby dust.




sarahincanada said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I am really over ttc
> 
> 
> me too!!!!! in fact Im not going to be temping or testing anymore, just doing the blood tests that the clinic asks me to do on the day they ask me (after IUI they always want you to take a test 2 weeks later before you start another cycle)Click to expand...




readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I am really over ttc
> 
> 
> me too!!!!! in fact Im not going to be temping or testing anymoreClick to expand...
> 
> Same here.
> I am giving it 3 more cycles of drugs/docs & possible IUI, then I'm torching my thermometer. Might stop ttc altogether.
> 
> This ttc business is HORRIBLE for my marriage.Click to expand...

:hug: ladies. For such a great bunch, you all should have plenty of happiness come your way- like getting off this darn TTC train!! I'm FX'ed for this next cycle. If I'm there, I'm joining your crew....


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Sarah.

The longer it goes on and the more you invest financially/emotionally, the harder the toll. At least that's what I've found for myself.

Once I turned that year mark, I got bitter and resentful. I can handle pregnant people that I don't know, but if it's someone close to me that announces a bfp or a birth, I'm really upset. In fact, I had a good friend that wanted me to be her nurse for her birth. I couldn't do it (and that's my job!). I had to make up some lame excuse about how busy I was. I have another friend that announced she is ttc. We had plans to see each other last week and I actually called her 2 days before. I told her I needed to know before hand if she was pregnant. I didn't want her to tell me in person that day, and then ruin my day. Which sounds horribly selfish and I hate being that way. But, I needed to feel sorry for myself before I could feel happy for her.

PMA left the building at about 7-8 months ttc, and I don't really miss it. It never got me anywhere anyway.
:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> :hugs: Sarah.
> 
> The longer it goes on and the more you invest financially/emotionally, the harder the toll. At least that's what I've found for myself.
> 
> Once I turned that year mark, I got bitter and resentful. I can handle pregnant people that I don't know, but if it's someone close to me that announces a bfp or a birth, I'm really upset. In fact, I had a good friend that wanted me to be her nurse for her birth. I couldn't do it (and that's my job!). I had to make up some lame excuse about how busy I was. I have another friend that announced she is ttc. We had plans to see each other last week and I actually called her 2 days before. I told her I needed to know before hand if she was pregnant. I didn't want her to tell me in person that day, and then ruin my day. Which sounds horribly selfish and I hate being that way. But, I needed to feel sorry for myself before I could feel happy for her.
> 
> PMA left the building at about 7-8 months ttc, and I don't really miss it. It never got me anywhere anyway.
> :hugs:

I feel a bit better today.....its annoying that the news of not being pregnant is the same time as pms! and my pms was bbaaaddd this time, I think the clomid is finally getting to me. But my pma has definitely left the building too, so we can be miserable together until it happens. How are your apts going did you figure it all out, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, Clomid made me bitchtastic! Lol

Are you staying on 100mg or will you go up to 150mg?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, Clomid made me bitchtastic! Lol
> 
> Are you staying on 100mg or will you go up to 150mg?

Im going to ask about injectables, I dont want to stay on Clomid. It was great the first 2 months but this month I only had 1 follicle and I felt much more crazy when my pms kicked in. Im skipping a mortgage payment so I can afford injectables earlier!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you know what your clinic's protocol entails? Would you use Lurpon and Ovidrel or just let OV happen naturally and then trigger it? Would it be 5000cc of Ovidrel?

Sorry for the questions! Lol


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Do you know what your clinic's protocol entails? Would you use Lurpon and Ovidrel or just let OV happen naturally and then trigger it? Would it be 5000cc of Ovidrel?
> 
> Sorry for the questions! Lol

no I have no idea! will find out tomorrow at my CD3 ultrasound! will let you know. just hope my cyst is still the same size and hormones are still normal in my blood (as this indicates its not an active cyst so nothing to worry about).


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Sarah!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> But my pma has definitely left the building too, so we can be miserable together until it happens. How are your apts going did you figure it all out, where are you in your cycle?

Great, misery loves company, lol. I even started a thread with that title!

I'm on cd 10 today. Yesterday I thought I ovulated super early. I'm hoping I'm just not familiar with how my body/temps work on femara. 

I go in for a scan on Wednesday to check # follicles and lining.

I got this headache on femara. It started the night of the first day I took it (cd3-7). It's almost gone, but still there. It couldn't still be from femara could it? I mean, I stopped the pills 3 days ago. Maybe I have some weird sinus issue, or allergies, or something completely normal?

Anyone, please feel free to tell me it's because I got a bug from my kids or something similar so that I'm not dreading the next 3-4 months due to a headache from fertility drugs!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> But my pma has definitely left the building too, so we can be miserable together until it happens. How are your apts going did you figure it all out, where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Great, misery loves company, lol. I even started a thread with that title!
> 
> I'm on cd 10 today. Yesterday I thought I ovulated super early. I'm hoping I'm just not familiar with how my body/temps work on femara.
> 
> I go in for a scan on Wednesday to check # follicles and lining.
> 
> I got this headache on femara. It started the night of the first day I took it (cd3-7). It's almost gone, but still there. It couldn't still be from femara could it? I mean, I stopped the pills 3 days ago. Maybe I have some weird sinus issue, or allergies, or something completely normal?
> 
> Anyone, please feel free to tell me it's because I got a bug from my kids or something similar so that I'm not dreading the next 3-4 months due to a headache from fertility drugs!Click to expand...

I have heard of people talking about headaches on injectables, not sure if it happens after taking them. so femera isnt an injectable then, how is it different to puregon and gonalf or whatever they are called? I dont know anything other than clomid :dohh: but hopefully I will be wise after tomorrows apt.


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sarah.
> 
> The longer it goes on and the more you invest financially/emotionally, the harder the toll. At least that's what I've found for myself.
> 
> Once I turned that year mark, I got bitter and resentful. I can handle pregnant people that I don't know, but if it's someone close to me that announces a bfp or a birth, I'm really upset. In fact, I had a good friend that wanted me to be her nurse for her birth. I couldn't do it (and that's my job!). I had to make up some lame excuse about how busy I was. I have another friend that announced she is ttc. We had plans to see each other last week and I actually called her 2 days before. I told her I needed to know before hand if she was pregnant. I didn't want her to tell me in person that day, and then ruin my day. Which sounds horribly selfish and I hate being that way. But, I needed to feel sorry for myself before I could feel happy for her.
> 
> PMA left the building at about 7-8 months ttc, and I don't really miss it. It never got me anywhere anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> I feel a bit better today.....its annoying that the news of not being pregnant is the same time as pms! and my pms was bbaaaddd this time, I think the clomid is finally getting to me. But my pma has definitely left the building too, so we can be miserable together until it happens. How are your apts going did you figure it all out, where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

I did 6 rounds of Clomid last year and it was horrible:growlmad: I got horrible migraines and my moods were all over the place..I hope you find something else quickly because Clomid is evil,lol


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sarah.
> 
> The longer it goes on and the more you invest financially/emotionally, the harder the toll. At least that's what I've found for myself.
> 
> Once I turned that year mark, I got bitter and resentful. I can handle pregnant people that I don't know, but if it's someone close to me that announces a bfp or a birth, I'm really upset. In fact, I had a good friend that wanted me to be her nurse for her birth. I couldn't do it (and that's my job!). I had to make up some lame excuse about how busy I was. I have another friend that announced she is ttc. We had plans to see each other last week and I actually called her 2 days before. I told her I needed to know before hand if she was pregnant. I didn't want her to tell me in person that day, and then ruin my day. Which sounds horribly selfish and I hate being that way. But, I needed to feel sorry for myself before I could feel happy for her.
> 
> PMA left the building at about 7-8 months ttc, and I don't really miss it. It never got me anywhere anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> I feel a bit better today.....its annoying that the news of not being pregnant is the same time as pms! and my pms was bbaaaddd this time, I think the clomid is finally getting to me. But my pma has definitely left the building too, so we can be miserable together until it happens. How are your apts going did you figure it all out, where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I did 6 rounds of Clomid last year and it was horrible:growlmad: I got horrible migraines and my moods were all over the place..I hope you find something else quickly because Clomid is evil,lolClick to expand...

LOL its funny as the first 2 months I was loving it, getting loads of follicles and felt fine, and wondered why everyone talked about how horrible it is. then this month was 1 follicle and the crazy pms at the end, so I guess it happens to everyone!


----------



## crystal443

I was fine for a few cycles at 50 mg and it got worse at 100mg, my 6th and final round was at 150 mg and I refused to go further after that month, lol and I O on my own I'm unexplained so it was just to boost things. Taking them at night helped with the hot flashes etc but the PMS and AF migraine was so brutal, and I was so bloated. I'm glad LL has posted all of her symptoms on injectables in her journal because I was dreading IVF and it doesn't seem so horrible now. I know one should never say never but I will never take Clomid again, although I did get pregnant with DD and DS but I got pregnant first month each time so I didn't get side effects.


----------



## readyformore

I'm actually thinking of trying clomid next cycle.
This headache (which I am assuming is from femara), is crap. It's not here yet today, thankfully, but was making me feel really run down.
I told my husband that I didn't want to do anything but lay on the couch and watch tv all day. He said "Just pretend it's the first trimester", lol.

I did clomid for 3 of my 4 IUI cycles with my first ds, and I had major hot flashes (same with femara) but it thinned my lining. The lining thinning is why my doc suggested femara. But, I know that estrace will work to improve the lining, so. . . . . I may as well try to skip the headache.

Either way, it just sucks.

Going tomorrow for my scan. I'm excited to see how things look. My temps are really wacky, I'm guessing that's from femara. Clomid never did that to me, but who knows.

On a side note, I'm glad we're doing IUI this month. I'm not too happy with my husband right now and I don't want to have to have sex just to prevent wasting a cycle with femara, lol.


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thought i'd bump it up, It's close to my Panty checking days...Hoping they stay nice and white...fx'd...no :witch: just lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moggi

Awww, Fx'd for you and sending lots of :dust: your way :flower:

I'm actually waiting for the damn :witch: to make an appearance, she's never normally late. Stop messing me about woman, I want to get on to my new cycle!! Lol


----------



## sarahincanada

I am no longer in the panty checking phrase of my cycle, but those that you who are please use this thread! hope your panties stay nice and white!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## StarSign

No more white undies:nope: Time for some :ninja: action to see what, if anything, tests show about my chemical mc's. In the meanwhile, will keep at it naturally until I know otherwise. Best of luck to others!!


----------



## readyformore

Sorry to hear starsign. :hugs:

I have over a week before I need to check my panties. Just enjoying the time for now prior to obsession kicking in.


----------



## Tnkzmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


moggi said:


> Awww, Fx'd for you and sending lots of :dust: your way :flower:
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the damn :witch: to make an appearance, she's never normally late. Stop messing me about woman, I want to get on to my new cycle!! Lol

:hugs::hugs: Thanks Moggi, but I feel the cramps..Grrr that lil witch!


----------

